# Betta Sorority Tragedy - Loss/Regret/Risks/Apology



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

my 55g sorority crashed this morning. i have uploaded a video explaining what happened. the female betta are separated and i want to apologize for any faulty information i have provided on the topic. i love my fish and want to do right by them. i had convinced myself that 5 females in a heavily planted 55 gallon tank would be alright and i was very wrong. i hope to do better in the future and work to earn the respect of my fellow fish keepers back. i shouldn’t have been so stubborn, i should have separated them despite how well they seemed to be getting on. 

i have always been against sororites, at least in the light they are generally put in (ie. a 10-20g tank with 5 betta), and was under the impression that a 55g would provide ample space for them. 

it was idiotic and very wrong.

this video contains MENTION of fish death and fighting, no actual graphic imagery is shown.


----------

